# Casa Magna Torito Cigar Review - great



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

best cigar i've smoked.

Read the full review here: Casa Magna Torito Cigar Review - great


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

joncaputo said:


> best cigar i've smoked.
> 
> Read the full review here: Casa Magna Torito Cigar Review - great


 In the very tops for me, great review. Casa Magna Colorado and Oscuros have been one of my favs since I started into cigars.


----------

